# Another newbie gets a lever thread (with questions!)



## Fliz (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi.

I'm the proud new owner a lovingly cared for and heavily modified pre-millennium la pavoni.

I know nothing, but hopefully I'll have a slightly easier time learning w/ the feedback instruments.

so...

Where do I even begin? Do you have any tutorials or threads you recommend as a starting point?

Maybe the advice is succinct? The machine has a pressure gauge. What am I going for? Does the style of roast matter? What about if I'm going for a 1:1 vs 1:2?

There are also temperature gauges. One is a sticker on the group head. My understanding is that I'd want slightly lower for dark roasts? (or am I getting that backwards?)

If there are any tips or tricks, I don't know them, ...yet.

thanks!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi @Fliz sounds interesting any pics ? - also what kind of grinder and beans are you using with it?


----------



## Fliz (Aug 20, 2017)

The lever arrives on the 29th. Here's the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/La-Pavoni-Europiccola-pre-millenium-8-Cup-Lever-Espresso-Machine-Chrome-Upgraded/132223562761?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I ordered an HG-1 and I'm roasting my own w/ a Nesco.

I got this package of green beans: http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-lb-GREEN-Coffee-Jamaica-Blue-Mountain-Peaberry-Hawaii-Kona-Yauco-Selecto/361587569162?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Fliz (Aug 20, 2017)

5 more days until my lever arrives.

ungh. The HG-1 came yesterday. OMG it's nice.

I'll post a review in the appropriate subforum.


----------



## jcev39 (Aug 22, 2017)

Any news? I'm interested as I'm thinking of going along the La Pavoni line...

Cheers

John


----------

